# Internal Power Filters



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello!

I just have a quick question for everyone. Can internal power filters raise the water temperature in a tank? If the motor is in the water, could that cause the temperature to go up a bit or would it not affect it at all?

Thanks.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Mandy,

I don't use internal filters, but the motors on my external HOB and canister filters do get warm/hot. I would suspect with internal filters the heat is drawn away by the water. I seem to remember that there is an advantage to having the electric motor "water cooled" in that a smaller motor can be utilized since they don't have to be engineered to handle as much heat. So the heat generated by an internal filter is probably less than an external filter. Your aquarium may run warmer in the summer, but the benefit is your heater will run less in the winter months.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> I don't use internal filters, but the motors on my external HOB and canister filters do get warm/hot. I would suspect with internal filters the heat is drawn away by the water. I seem to remember that there is an advantage to having the electric motor "water cooled" in that a smaller motor can be utilized since they don't have to be engineered to handle as much heat. So the heat generated by an internal filter is probably less than an external filter. Your aquarium may run warmer in the summer, but the benefit is your heater will run less in the winter months.


Hi Roy,

The motor on my HOB can get quite warm so I didn't know if the same would apply to a filter with the motor in the water. I'm going to be getting a new tank soon(for guppies and endler's) and I've considered getting the new Hagen Marina Slim S20 for it if it's out in stores by then.

How warm do you think the water would get in the summer if the motor is submerged instead of being on the outside? Would it only be one degree or more then that?

Thanks again!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Mandy,

The amount of heat generated would depend on the size, amp draw, and efficiency of the motor in relation to the water volume. The temperature rise could certainly be more than just a degree or two.

If it were me, I would contact Hagen, give them the size of the aquarium and the model filter you are considering, and request them to give you some guidance. Let us know what you find out!


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

It could, however it most likely wouldn't affect the temp more and a degree or two due to the volume in the tank.

The only ways I could see it even being measurable is if the motor was severely damaged, creating grossly excessive heat. You would almost certainly have additional symptoms if you pump was this messed up (most likely no/low flow, cavitation, buzzing, too hot to touch). 

The other would be far too large of a pump for the tank size (Like an Eheim 2028 on a 5 gallon tank). This would still probably require having a damaged pump, but may not show signs of damage.

What size of tank do you have?


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, I had written back to Hagen(I had contacted them on the weekend asking about the filter) and when they replied back this morning, I added the question of whether the motor would affect the temperature any. Here is what he said:

_"We thank you for taking the time to contact us. Any internal pump like the Slim, or the older power head technologies do rely on the passing water to keep them cool, but they do not manufacture much heat, radiation from the surfaces of the tank as well as the top has usually ensured that there is no problem with any heat generation. If the tank has been well insulated or otherwise protected from heat loss, it might become an issue, but a standard aquarium with common equipment will always require the use of a heater for any tropical environments that you may create. Any heat from the spinning impeller will be rapidly radiated away and lost quite easily in normal circumstances."_

I only have one tank right now and it's a 10 gallon. I've considered getting one for that tank but I can't find any around here yet even though they've been out for awhile now. My room is a bit drafty and there is some areas on the canopy(where the filter and heater are) that are open so I don't think I will have a problem with the motor heating up the water. I will be getting a 20 gallon long towards the end of the month and I want to get the S20 for it... that is, if it is available at that time.


----------

